# Warning Signs



## David & Ann (Jun 19, 2013)

I have spent a while trying to find a WARNING SIGN (that's what I call it☺☺) for the rear of the MH. It is to put up attached to my scooter on the bike rack. They are RED & WHITE stripes (Diagonal) on a square board. Can any one advise me where I can buy one. Thanks I advance.


----------



## clarkpeacock (Jun 19, 2013)

David & Ann said:


> I have spent a while trying to find a WARNING SIGN (that's what I call it☺☺) for the rear of the MH. It is to put up attached to my scooter on the bike rack. They are RED & WHITE stripes (Diagonal) on a square board. Can any one advise me where I can buy one. Thanks I advance.



You could try here Cycle Carrier Rear Warning Signal Board Lighting & Reflector Boards Car Cycle Carriers Cycling

Or here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-Cycl...-Signal-For-Rear-Protuding-Load-/150981504742 as it's out of stock at Towsure!


----------



## sasquatch (Jun 19, 2013)

Fiamma sell them Fiamma Carry-Bike Alu / Plastic Signal


----------



## Smaug (Jun 19, 2013)

Paint your own on a scrap of ply wood or Perspex?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jun 19, 2013)

Smaug said:


> Paint your own on a scrap of ply wood or Perspex?



I Think it needs to a reflective sign not that easy to paint cheaper to buy

Alf


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 19, 2013)

Alf 1 said:


> I Think it needs to a reflective sign not that easy to paint cheaper to buy
> 
> Alf



Yes as you say Alf there is a bit more to it than that, Type of material, white and red reflective size etc. I have never bothered before but I think they may be a bit more vigilant now.   :drive:    :drive:


----------



## Smaug (Jun 19, 2013)

Surely you can buy reflective red tape & reflective white tape? 

In my experience you generally have to be pretty obnoxious to wind a Bobby up enough to be that pedantic, altho, his Sergeant may have already done that for you I suppose!


----------



## billi (Jun 19, 2013)

*rear bike sign*

the sign needs to be 50cmx50cm min.in europe they are called a "panello".the french police are very keen at the mo,so be warned.think its a 90euro on the spot fine.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

I think you are only allowed red  reflective material on the rear of a vehicles .


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jun 20, 2013)

Fazerloz said:


> I think you are only allowed red  reflective material on the rear of a vehicles .





That`s how i understand it as well.

*Red on the rear............ White / Clear on the front..............Amber on the sides.*


But i`m sure someone will be along shortly to say that i`m completely wrong....................... LOL


----------



## rugbyken (Jun 20, 2013)

Not 100% but sure there was something on another forum that in Italy the whole sign must be reflective and pointing down diagonally to the overtaking side, this means that my plastic one with the four reflectors in each corner is no use have to get the ally one,


----------



## billi (Jun 20, 2013)

*panello*


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 20, 2013)

Just like to say that I spent yesterday morning making and fitting my sign, if its not necessary I do not care, if it makes me more visible that to me is good, just got to remember to turn it when we cross the channel.     :drive:       :drive:


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 20, 2013)

I think you will find that they have to point to the overtaking side in Italy and Spain, as for France they could point any were but as they all drive on the same side it makes sense I think    :drive:   :drive:


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

I think you might find the white should not be reflective as it is classed as showing a white light to the rear,as for motorcycle clothing that is totaly different as it is not attached to the bike. Feel free to Google relevant legisletions. High vis colours are allowed but not reflective except red.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

wll hae to get a  ew keyboard onthis dam thing


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 20, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

Look up the UK regs as I would assume thats were most of us are . I dont really gi e a monkeys abou French Law. and if Ineed to put stickers all over £500 worth of helmet then i will just keep getting the ferry to spain.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 20, 2013)

OK in the uk cars pass on the drivers side, so the board in the picture has the centre strip pointing to the top right, in Europe the cars pass on the passengers side of a right hand drive car, because we are on the other side of the road so the board has to be turned round to make the centre stripe point to the left  If in had time I would go and change it over.     :drive:   :drive:


----------



## gaz2676 (Jun 20, 2013)

right.... even im on same page now ... dave well explained cant argue with that one ....or can you???:anyone:
btw didnt know about the law existed in different countries


----------



## gaz2676 (Jun 20, 2013)

is it for SOME of marys shoes


----------



## gaz2676 (Jun 20, 2013)

Fazerloz said:


> Look up the UK regs as I would assume thats were most of us are . I dont really gi e a monkeys abou French Law. and if Ineed to put stickers all over £500 worth of helmet then i will just keep getting the ferry to spain.


WORD what a ridiculous law ....i would nt bow down to them


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

Not a great deal you can do if you live there tho.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

Actualy I got it in Andorra . thought here was getting crap but maybe not.


----------



## dave and mary (Jun 20, 2013)

Fiamma Alu-Signal Sign
The Fiamma Alu-Signal sign is a fully reflective sign used on motorhomes and caravans as a security measure to highlight the rear of any protruding items such as cycle racks etc.

The lightweight Aluminium signal sign is attached using the 4 holes quickly and easily

Note the continental legislation states that these must be used for any / all over hanging items even empty bike racks should be marked using this type of board or similar.

It is compulsary in Spain and Italy to use such signal boards and where our foreign counterparts go UK law will inevitably follow.

There is a correct way to mount these boards, If in the UK the stripes should point up to the right as per our photograph but abroad the stripes should point the other way i.e. always to the offside of the vehicle.

Fiamma Alu-Signal signs are 50cm X 50cm in dimensions and is completely reflective and therefore iaw Italian new law.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

Road Vehicle lighting regulations” 1989 (no-1796. reflective materials to be treated as showing a light.


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

Just because you can buy something doesnt mean it must be legal to use it jn this country.


----------



## suedge (Jun 20, 2013)

it has been suggested on another post we paint our vehicles fluorescent yellow with reflective stickers that the blind can see.
 I think reflective board is much easier,

      Eric


----------



## Fazerloz (Jun 20, 2013)

Wouldnt care but they only cost a few quid just need to get it done. c:


----------



## scampa (Jun 20, 2013)

If you take it to a garage, they'll probably tell you that the Big "N"s and Little "n"s have gone. You may even need a new con-rod!!


----------



## David & Ann (Jun 21, 2013)

I started this thread as I needed advice where to get the Hazard sign. Well, I picked them up at Mills Auto in Cornwall for 7.50 a pair. They are Red & Yellow diagonal  stripes. I never thought it would go into a 5 page constructive comments. Well thank you all for your considerable help. My problem is solved, Thank you. I have now got a Lexmoto Valencia 49cc scooter/moped for running around as my legs are getting old and they have trouble carry me around. The point is, I can keep hitting the road on my wheels and that is all I ask. ☺☺☺


----------



## gaz2676 (Jun 22, 2013)

i like yer thinking


----------



## garryg163 (Jun 18, 2014)

*The DIY route*

Just been to a local producer of vehicle warning signs and got a metre x 610 sheet of white and red reflective adhesive vinyl.

Downloaded an image of the Fiamma official one and played in Photoshop (Im a photographer) to get accurate sizes for what I needed. Got a sheet of Aluminium as an offcut from a local sheet metal fabricators for a couple of quid and hey presto, new sign!

I still have a fair bit of vinyl as it only requires x4 each  82mm strips (red and white) for each board. 

Anyone wanting to do the same I can supply the strips for £5.50 posted and away you go. Bit better than £32 eh?

Txt me 07542 745233 Gazza


----------



## Ruthie (Jun 18, 2014)

Is it the law to use one in Spain? We've been travelling round for 2 years without one!


----------



## Tow Itch (Jun 19, 2014)

Thought I'd commented on this before but can't find it. For those of you living within the UK. We only have to make sure loads projecting between 1 & 2 metres are visible. It's only when projecting more than 2 metres we need end markers and above 3.05 metres for side markers.
See: Transports Friend - Abnormal Load Projection


----------



## El Veterano (Jun 19, 2014)

I seem to remember someone posting on here a while ago saying that in Italy they MUST be made of aluminum.


----------



## rockape (Jun 19, 2014)

Like he says, don't bodge it , Wint  once jested that I done a bodge on my TV mast. Some things have to be right. 

P.S. A bodger is an old English word for somebody who makes things out of wood. Unless you are going to put an 8x4 (2440 x 1220mm ) sheet on the rear of your motor things are OK . Adapt and overcome.


----------



## rugbyreddragon (Jun 19, 2014)

What is the legal requirement re these signs?


----------



## Byronic (Jun 19, 2014)

My motorbike is carried on a rear rack, as a consequence the rear vehicle lights are obscured, so I have a light board fitted, the light board indicates the vehicle rear, i.e there are no projections beyond the board, so no striped warning board required (I tell myself). The light board has reflective triangles...... naughty me, meant for a trailer of course. However anything that may help keep tailgaters further away is ok by me!


----------



## kenspain (Jun 19, 2014)

Ruthie said:


> Is it the law to use one in Spain? We've been travelling round for 2 years without one!



Well your lucky you never meet my son on your travels 100 euro fine for not having one 60 euros if it is not metal :wave:


----------



## Grum (Sep 2, 2016)

Just come across this thread. I'm looking at reflective squares and I notice the price of a plastic one here is £6.50 but an aluminium one is £31!

Fiamma Carry-Bike Alu / Plastic Signal

 I wonder if it is ok to buy a plastic one and stick it to a piece of aluminium? Would that then count as an ally one?


----------



## Byronic (Sep 2, 2016)

Grum said:


> Just come across this thread. I'm looking at reflective squares and I notice the price of a plastic one here is £6.50 but an aluminium one is £31!
> 
> Fiamma Carry-Bike Alu / Plastic Signal
> 
> I wonder if it is ok to buy a plastic one and stick it to a piece of aluminium? Would that then count as an ally one?



Keep it cheap, just stick aluminium kitchen foil on to the back. Post back and let us know how convinced the Italian cop was, should you ever get hauled over.


----------



## jake (Sep 2, 2016)

buy one off e-bay for pennies !


----------



## David Morison (Sep 2, 2016)

£8.99 from Brownhills of Newark for the Fiamma one:

Brownhills Motorhome Accessory Shop | Motorhome Accessories | Camping Equipment


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 2, 2016)

David Morison said:


> £8.99 from Brownhills of Newark for the Fiamma one:
> 
> Brownhills Motorhome Accessory Shop | Motorhome Accessories | Camping Equipment



I think you will find that one is plastic OK in France but not Italy.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 3, 2016)

Will she personally fit it and if there is a problem ( which there will be regular ) will she come and fettle it for you


----------



## Wooie1958 (Sep 3, 2016)

Dirty boy         :scared:    :lol-049:    :lol-049:    :lol-049:


----------



## vindiboy (Sep 3, 2016)

It is a requirement that the stripes be REFLECTIVE , the stripes on the plastic Fiamma type boards ?are NOT reflective ,that is why they have  added round reflectors at the corners, meet the wrong cop and you will be paying a fine, :have fun::have fun:


----------



## carol (Sep 3, 2016)

Do I need one for a back box?


----------



## carol (Sep 3, 2016)

kenspain said:


> Well your lucky you never meet my son on your travels 100 euro fine for not having one 60 euros if it is not metal :wave:



Ken, you seem to relish every opportunity to mention the possibility of your policeman son fining people!


----------



## dave and mary (Sep 3, 2016)

carol said:


> Do I need one for a back box?



Yes carol, not sure about France but Spain and Italy you do.


----------



## Byronic (Sep 3, 2016)

carol said:


> Ken, you seem to relish every opportunity to mention the possibility of your policeman son fining people! &#55357;&#56836;



I don't think Ken has been on the forum for a while. The last I heard of him apparently his son had jailed him for wildcamping on a Spanish beach


----------



## Grum (Sep 3, 2016)

Some good points made there I guess. I'm not one who cares about showing off to others. It's just that we are getting ready for a trip to Europe and I the numbers are starting to add up. Bought a new wheel and tyre because our van doesn't come with one, bought a set of refillable gas bottles, getting a full set of bulbs and fuses plus numerous other things that we seem to need so if I can save a few quid here and there then that's what I'm going to try to do. 
As for people's businesses I should think that most people shop around to see if they can get things for a cheaper price, don't you?


----------

